# How much does your LOOK weight?



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

Year/Model/Wheels/Components...

I got my 2007 595 Ultra replacement back from LOOK about 2 weeks ago and is in the process of rebuilding it back up. The original built was with Dura Ace groupo. Recently sold my dura ace crankset, brakes and rolf rigor rs wheels. Waiting on the fsa k-force light and zero gravity 0g-07 brakes. New build up will have the Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 carbon clincher w/ Conti. Force/Attack, keeping front/rear DA derailuer, DA cassette 12-27 w/ TI, BMC X10SL Gold and Arione CX carbon braided rail. I'll post pictures when i am done. Just curious how much to see how much it weight. Wanna guess?

ps. by the way, LOOK USA customer service kicks ass.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

switch to Force or Red shifters and derailleurs and you will save a lot of weight. Those ksa cranks have been notoriously overweight.

My 585 ultra weighed in at 14.37 with record calipers. 595 origin was a bit more.


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

the 08 fsa k-force light weigh in at 630 grams w/ bb. which is lighter than DA, RED and Stronglight cranks. I am going to switch the rest to Red next year when the wife lets me.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Depending on you bars/stem, you should be just under 16 lbs. 

Getting advertised weight with an FSA product is wishful thinking. Its more like 755 grams with BB. 

Here is the summary of the German Roadbike magazine crankset test:


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have OS-115 for stem and K-Wing for handlebar. I was hoping around low 15 if not under 15.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

15.4 Lbs complete. Sepcs are as follows:

2007 Look 595 Ultra Carbon Frame (Gloss Black)

Look HSC-6 Full Carbon Fork

Look Epost Integrated Seat Mast

Look Integrated Carbon Headset

Campagnolo Record Ergopower 10s Controls

Campagnolo Record Rear Derailleur (Short Cage)

Campagnolo Record CT QS Front Derailleur

Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Carbon Compact Crankset 50/34 (172.5)

Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Bottom Bracket

Campagnolo Record Black Skeleton-D Brakeset

Campagnolo Record Cassette (Modified to 12-26)

Campagnolo Record Ultra Chain (With Connex Link)

Campagnolo Stainless Cables (Soldiered)

Campagnolo Cable Housing

Speedplay X/2 Pedals

Deda Elementi Newton 31 Stem (120mm)

Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Wing Bar

Deda Elementi Soft Touch Bar Tape (Black)

Fizik Arione Ti Saddle with ICS (Black)

Fizik ICS Saddle Bag (Medium)

Fulcrum Racing Zero Clincher Wheelset

Vittoria Ultralight Tubes

Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tires 700x23 (Black)

Ravx Beta X Carbon Bottle Cages

Garmin Edge 305 GPS/Cyclo Computer (With Cadence/Heart Rate)


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Why was it replaced?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably crack in seatpost finish ...


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Here it is... weighing in at 16.24 w/ pedals.*

View attachment 112376


View attachment 112377


View attachment 112378


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Sweet ride!
What happened to the Zero Gravity Brakes?


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

still thinking about it. i am pushing the limit of my budget already.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

That's a nice lookin' scooter, but it'd look much better without the Bontrager decals. Man, they burn my eyes.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

585 15.6 lbs

Record Group
Chorus Cassette
Neutrons
Gatorskins
Ritchey Carbon Bar
Ritchey Stem
Look Keos
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
FSA Carbon Post


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey LIB, the decals are fine!


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

1.4 stone

55cm


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice. I had the Aeolus 6.5's with my 585 Ultra and the red/white decals went well with the utra frame. With the build you planned it would have been just under 16. It's not too much over that now. IMO- the Zero G's are NOT worth "upgrading" to. I sold mine and went back to standard calipers- but I ride a lot of mountain descents. You could save a good bit of weight if you put Titanium main bolts on the DA calipers. Also, get rid of that porker stem and bars. The FSA OS-99 stem is light and cheap.


----------



## andrew.wetdog (Apr 14, 2007)

565 size L
Full Chorus
Campy Scirocco wheels
Arione
WCS stem/post
Deda Newton bars
bathroom scale~17.5 lbs.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

People need to post the size of their Look frames, along with the weights. Without the size, there's no context for the weight.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

KG241 - 60 cm weighs in at just under 17 lbs
Full Record
Fulcrum 3
Look seatpost/stem
Easton 90 bars
Selle max flite GF saddle


----------



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

Look 595 (2008) - Small (7.8kg, 6.9kg) - Just weighted

Look HSC-6 Full Carbon Fork
Look Epost Integrated Seat Mast
Look Integrated Carbon Headset
DA 10s Controls
DA Rear Derailleur (Short Cage)
DA Front Derailleur
DA Crankset 53/39 (172.5)
DA Bottom Bracket
DA Brakeset
DA Cassette 12-25
DA Chain
Shimano Cables
Shimano Cable Housing
Look Ti Pedals
Deda Zero 100 Stem (100mm)
Deda Supernatural Bar (46 o-o)
Deda Elementi Soft Touch Bar Tape (Black)
Selle Itallia Flite Gel Flow Saddle (Black)
Tacx Tao Bottle Cages x 2

For Training (7.8kg-17.2lb)
DA hub + Mavic Open Pro Clincher (front)
Powertap 2.4 hub + Mavic Open Pro Clincher (rear)
Vittoria Rubino Pro 700x23 (Black)

For race (6.9kg-15.2lb)
Zipp 404 tubular
Vittoria Evo Corsa 700X21 (Red)


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

6.4kgs or 14.1 lbs


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

wow. 14.1 lbs. that's bad ass. can you list the components/wheels?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Frame	Look 586 Medium
Fork	Look HSC6
Headset	Look
Spacers	Look
Seatpost	E Post Ti
Shifters	Force (BTP clamps)
Brakes	Red (shoes/pads vary)
FD	Red
RD	Red
Cranks/BB	Record UT 50x34
Chain	KMC X10SL
Bars	Easton EC90
Stem	FSA O-99
Wheels	Bontrager XXX
Tires	Continental Gatorskin
Tubes/Glue	Mastik One
QR	Bold Ti
Cassette	Red 11-26
Cables	Jagwire
Tape	Fizik
Saddle	SLR Gel Flow
Cages	BTP
Pedals	Time RXS Ti


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

'06 585 Small, 15.3 lbs without water cages


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Now I'm getting impatient to get my 595. Aaargggh: one month to go before I can buy my XL. Right now my 57.5cm Moots Compact is weighing in at just over 14lbs, so I expect that the built up XL 595 will come in under 14. Waiting blows.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

That's light? ......... what are you putting on it?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> That's light? ......... what are you putting on it?


The usual stuff: Campy Record, custom bar/stem combo, sub 900g wheels. My Ti frame/bike used to be lighter, but I swapped out ZG brakes for Record Skeletons, and Clavicula cranks for Record UT cranks. My butt will rest on my Toupe, but I'll have to say goodbye to me AX Daedalus seatpost.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Forrest- Why are you waiting to get the 595? Which color are you going with?
Good call on ditching those joker ZG brakes. I too am running Campagnolo UT cranks but am curious why you are not going to use the Clavicula's.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> Forrest- Why are you waiting to get the 595? Which color are you going with?
> Good call on ditching those joker ZG brakes. I too am running Campagnolo UT cranks but am curious why you are not going to use the Clavicula's.


I have a money convergence happening in the next 2-3 weeks, and I am waiting for said convergence. Color? Black, of course. With the components, I'll be able to nearly ideally optimize blackness. My goal is to take blackness to 11.

I sold the Claviculas and moved to the Record UT CT cranks for the narrower Q factor. Various aftermarket leg upgrades have made one leg not like wider Q's. The Campy feels just about right.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like we are going for the same frame and colour then - I decided to through a hint of red on some of the black components to complement the red 5. I expect the final weight to be around 6.5 kg (just over 14 lbs).


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Hope all goes well with your money convergence.The 595 is one sweet machine and worth the wait. The Zipp Vuma's are almost the same Q Factor as Record UT.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There seems to have been some issues with Zipp cranks!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like mine is a tank in comparison.

16.2 lbs

585 Med.
Full Dura Ace incl. pedals
Specialized S-Works Stem
FSA K-Wing Bar
USE Alien Seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Cateye Strada (wired)
Reynolds Stratus clinchers
Michelin Pro Race 2
Time bottle cage (one)


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

toonraid said:


> There seems to have been some issues with Zipp cranks!


What are the issues with the Vuma quad -other than cost? I haven't heard of any.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> What are the issues with the Vuma quad -other than cost? I haven't heard of any.


Zipp's first CF cranks had some issues, but that was a long time ago, before the CF Zipps that have been out for the last 2-3. The latest cranks haven't had any real issues.

The Vumas haven't been out long enough for any conlusions to be made. Give 'em a year....or two....to see how they do.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Look 585
View attachment 114205


View attachment 114206

15.5 lbs with cages and pedals
Dura Ace
Stronglight carbon cranks
ES rims.
XS (midget) frame


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*My White Look 595 = 15.85 lbs*

My 595 is 15.85 lbs without pedals.

Build:
Medium 595 frame.
Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels
Vittoria Rubino pro tires
Dura Ace components (except crank)
FSA 50/34 Compact Crank (wish I had spec'd their lighter one...)
Fizik Alinate seat with carbon rails

I could have gone lighter with different wheels (I like the Fulcrum 1's) and a lighter crank, but I got exactly the bike I wanted. Love it.


----------



## sweetnsourbkr (Jan 10, 2005)

585 Origin 16.0 lbs

Full Campagnolo Chorus
FSA SLK cranks
Campagnolo Zonda wheels
FSA Wing Pro handlebars
No-name stem
Brooks Swift saddle
Thomson Elite seatpost
Speedplay Zero CSC pedals
2 Tacx bottle cages
Cinelli gel cork bar tape
Wipperman SS chain
Vredestein Fortezza TriComp tyres


----------

